

Top 1000 Most Followed by HNers - ducuboy
https://gist.github.com/ducu/43fc2d85bdf455379c6c

======
ducuboy
Here's the story behind this top [https://medium.com/@ducu/how-to-find-out-
whos-popular-on-twi...](https://medium.com/@ducu/how-to-find-out-whos-popular-
on-twitter-d659884fd942)

